# Drylok vs Quikrete?



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

So I just picked up a 75G yesterday for a good deal. I want to build a 3D BG but before I head out to HD, I just want to make sure a few things with you guys.

As I understand, the Drylok is easy to apply, more durable in the long run, and fine texture. The Quickcrete yellow (linked) is mixed with stones n gravel so it's more rough. I'm on a budget but I'm looking for something that has the same texture that the Drylok offers. Is there an alternative that is safe for fish?

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/sto ... =100318478


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Try throwing sand on the drylock as it dries and use several coats, if you want a rougher look. I don't know of another alternative to drylok that works as well. Alos, Drylok doesn't have to cure like the quickcrete.


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

Floridagirl said:


> Try throwing sand on the drylock as it dries and use several coats, if you want a rougher look. I don't know of another alternative to drylok that works as well. Alos, Drylok doesn't have to cure like the quickcrete.


Isn't Drylok like $25/gal or something? I'm stretching my dollar so I picked up the Quikrete Mortar mix for $4.10 (www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100318 ... Wc16MmAYsc). Will this work? I don't mind about the curing time.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

The quikrete will be fine. Most people don't like it as well because you lose detail, due to the thickness of the cement, and the time and water changes needed for it to cure.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

i Only bought 1 quart of Drylok for mine, was $8 and change, im thinking it will be enough for my 55

Get the shop to tint it as you want it, its a freeby


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

fusion said:


> i Only bought 1 quart of Drylok for mine, was $8 and change, im thinking it will be enough for my 55
> 
> Get the shop to tint it as you want it, its a freeby


Where did you buy yours at? I checked on HD and it was $25 so I didn't bother to look when I went to the store. If it's just $8 then I might as well do Drylok.



Floridagirl said:


> The quikrete will be fine. Most people don't like it as well because you lose detail, due to the thickness of the cement, and the time and water changes needed for it to cure.


How many days should I let the water sit? and how many changes? I don't have a water testing kit...


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Curing takes 3 days to a week. Some like to cure in Saltwater. Some say that the concrete continues to leach into the water, raising the ph. Thats why most have gone to Drylok.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Got it at home depot, $25 for a gallon is prolly right, i only bought a quart


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

You can easily add texture by roughing up the background before the application of Drylok.
For curing Quikrete, daily water changes work well. 
Out of both products, the Quikrete mortar mix will probably hold up longer. However, you can increase the longevity of Drylok by using a sealer such as Pond Armor or something similiar.

For ease, I would suggest Drylok for two reasons: ease of application and cure time. Another advantage of Drylok; should the background become damaged, it's a simple repair whereas you could be looking at days for a Quikrete repair.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I may be late to the party but some people are starting to use grout for aquarium backgrounds, there is the non-sanded and then there is the sanded kind. I am not sure how they are sealing it for aquarium use but it is an alternative. The grout way may be a little more expensive but I am guessing that it would be the most durable way to go too, though more expensive than Drylock and Cement.

Just throwing it out there!


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

Yikes, looks like I should go with something a little more expensive but have a peace of mind in the long run haha.
But I think I will stick with this Quikrete mortar mix since I'm on a budget. Drylok was a considerable option last week but since my computer died n needs repair, Drylok is off the table. I'll just pay extra attention to make sure it lasts.
Anyways, I'll create a build thread sometime this week once I get a hold of my camera.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Lookin forward to seeing the results!


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

I tried the cement on a small panel and looks like it doesn't stick too well. Too avoid headache later on, I might as well go with Drylok. However, should I go with Drylok Extreme or Drylok Latex based? I see 2 kinds at HD.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

thatbb6 said:


> I tried the cement on a small panel and looks like it doesn't stick too well. Too avoid headache later on, I might as well go with Drylok. However, should I go with Drylok Extreme or Drylok Latex based? I see 2 kinds at HD.


I got the Latex based 1, not sure about the extreme


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Use the latex based Drylok.

Good luck!


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

I checked HomeDepot online and it says my local store didn't have it. So i called Sherwin Williams and they wanted $42.99 for a gallon.  I went to HD to return some things and surprisingly they did have it instore for $23.xx. The project continues.


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

I got a question about curing process of Drylok.
Say my Drylok BG dried and glued in the tank. How many days should I cycle the tank for? And how many water change? I know I don't have a test kit yet but I will order one soon.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

The Drylok can take a minimum of 24 hours to fully cure. But that number is also dependent on the thickness of the coats. 
However, the Drylok will be cured long before the glue that was used to attach the background. What was used to adhere the background to the tank? 
If it was silicone, wait a minimum of 72 hours or until the vinegar smell has dissipated.


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

DanniGirl said:


> The Drylok can take a minimum of 24 hours to fully cure. But that number is also dependent on the thickness of the coats.
> However, the Drylok will be cured long before the glue that was used to attach the background. What was used to adhere the background to the tank?
> If it was silicone, wait a minimum of 72 hours or until the vinegar smell has dissipated.


So after 72 hrs past, how long should I cycle w/o the fish for? How many water changes?
I'm currently on the 3rd coat, I will put on some light coat of Quikrete dye as my final coat. After that I'll use GE Silicon 1 to adhere BG to the tank. I'm estimating in 3 days, I'll have the BG glued to the tank.


----------



## cessna1466u (Jul 21, 2012)

From what I understand after its cured you should change the water daily until the PH level lowers. The quikrete will tend to raise your PH level. I heard anywhere from 5-7 days of water changing daily. Then you cycle the tank like you would normally, until bacteria levels are correct and all other levels are good. Did you get the dry chalky look on your quikrete like I am having?


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

cessna1466u said:


> Sorry to barge on on this discussion but I have a question. I was keeping an eye on this discussion and ended up doing my own background as well with Quickrete. It has been drying now for 2 days and I am starting to notice a chalky film on it. Is this a good thing? If so, will the chalkyness go away? Any help would be awesome.


What kind of Quikrete did you use? I got the mortar mix and tested out on 1 of my panels and I knew it wouldn't work. I didn't see any chalky stuff on it, but I saw lots of grainy bits sticking out and it's easily chipped off. If it's not too late, go with Drylok. I gave up on the cement and went with Drylok and it's the best decision i've made. :thumb:


----------



## cessna1466u (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah, its too late. I have 2 coats on it. I am was able to smooth it out by running a sponge over it when it was drying. I used some buf color and some of the quikrete that came in a tub. It worked great but as it dries more its getting chalky. Maybe I will put a coat of Drylok over the quikrete?


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

cessna1466u said:


> Yeah, its too late. I have 2 coats on it. I am was able to smooth it out by running a sponge over it when it was drying. I used some buf color and some of the quikrete that came in a tub. It worked great but as it dries more its getting chalky. Maybe I will put a coat of Drylok over the quikrete?


If you can get some pictures it would help. 2 coats are not enough though so maybe after 4 coats or something it'll get better. Don't quote me on this but I've read it's not good to put Drylok over Quikrete. Is the Quikrete holding up well on the styrofoam?


----------



## cessna1466u (Jul 21, 2012)

The quikrete is holding up perfect. Actually almost impossible to remove without breaking the foam. Here is a pick. I am doing a simple slim background with texture.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

thatbb6 said:


> So after 72 hrs past, how long should I cycle w/o the fish for? How many water changes?


Wait until the vinegar smell has dissipated. It could take longer than 72 hours. 
When the smell has dissipated, I'd recommend rinsing out the tank a couple times to ensure everything's kosher. Once you're done, you can immediately begin the fishless cycle. More information about the cycling process can be found here.



thatbb6 said:


> I'm currently on the 3rd coat, I will put on some light coat of Quikrete dye as my final coat.


Make sure the Quikrete dye is mixed with the Drylok, even if it's a small amount. If not, the dye will have a tendency to bleed when wet.


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

Can I use acrylic paint in those tube mixed with Drylok as dye? I bought the Quikrete Brown and the color doesn't fit my taste. I got a black acrylic paint tube I bought from Michael's.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Acrylics can work but they will not uphold as well in an aquatic environment. 
You can try it but just be aware that over a couple months, the paint will start to flake off.


----------

